# AppleScript et bash (bash et interface graphique)



## Bidouil06 (3 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
Je script avec bash. J'aimerai communiquer avec une interface graphique. J'ai essayé avec AppleScript 'do shell script' etc. Pas moyen de communiquer ! 
J'aimerai que des variables bash (tableau, texte) soit affichées et qu'en retour 'avec bouton return par exemple' je puisse récupérer des informations ou validation.
Ne peux t'on communiquer que par un fichier texte externe au script ? :mouais:
Y a t'il d'autres moyens de communiquer entre des infos de 'bash' et une petite interface graphique, type 'pour AppleScript' display alert ou display dialog.
Merci d'avance.


----------

